# Cleveland Fall 2013?



## IanTheCuber (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if I am going to host this, but I think I might. If so, here is all the information:

1330 N. Carpenter Road
Brunswick, OH
44212
(The reason I named it Cleveland open is because Cleveland is a big city and Brunswick is a close-by suburb)

Big Cities:
Cleveland (between 30 and 45 minutes)
Pittsburg (2 hours)
Detroit (2 hours)
Columbus (2 hours)
Cincinatti (3.5 hours)
Chicago (5.5 hours)

Events that can be held:

Rubik's Cube (3 Rounds of course)
4x4 Cube (2 Rounds, soft cutoff 1:45)
5x5 Cube (Combined Final, soft cutoff 3:30)
2x2 Cube (2 Rounds, no cutoff)
3x3 BLD (12:30 cutoff, three attempts)
3x3 OH (Combined Final, soft cutoff 1:00)
Pyraminx (2 Rounds (maybe three depending on how many people attend and sign up))
Square-1 (Combined Final, 1:00 cutoff)

Tentative:
3x3 MBLD

Delegate:
probably Jim Mertens
and maybe Chester would go for whatever weird reason.

Would be sometime during mid-September
Might sell cubes at the competition

And that's about it! Please use the poll.

If you see I forgot anything, just post down below and I'll edit the first post and make a quoted reply.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 26, 2013)

Who's the delegate...?


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2013)

no delegates in cleveland kid


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 27, 2013)

blah said:


> no delegates in cleveland kid



No, Jim Mertens is in Shaker Heights. It's about a 40 minute drive, but I think he could go. Or maybe I'm grossly wrong.



Ninja Storm said:


> Who's the delegate...?



Like I said to Chester, Jim could go. But like I said, I'm not even sure that I'll do this.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 27, 2013)

I think it's great that you want to organize a competition, but you've only been to one yourself. How much do you know about scrambling, judging, setting up a venue? 

If you made it unofficial and had a successful competition, then you could start thinking about asking a delegate and running one officially.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 28, 2013)

You might want to contact a delegate and make sure that they will be willing to go before you make any plans. Don't assume they will go just because they live very close to the venue.

And you might want to hold some unofficial competitions so you know just how much work is needed to run a competition. People don't like poorly planned competitions run by someone that has basically no idea what they are doing. 
Did you help out a ton at your last competition? If you've never been very involved in competitions, it might not be a good idea to run an official competition (at least without some very experienced people who have organized their own competitions helping).


EDIT: For me personally, 2 hours is a little too far to go to a competition during the first few weeks of school.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 8, 2013)

depending on the day, i would love to come...and if you really want to organize, talk to other people who have organized competitions, including Chris Olson, John Brechon, Mike Hughey, and possibly even me (i've organized the New Albany Open for 2 years now). Such people can give you great insight into the organization process. but, as some people have already said, the first major thing is to contact a delegate.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 9, 2013)

I would probably go if you had Multi-BLD.


----------



## kcl (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't go but you should do 6x6 and 7x7 just a suggestion

(jk haha)


----------

